
Show HN: Ritzy – Google Docs-like rich text editor - rocketraman
http://ritzyed.github.io/ritzy/
======
rocketraman
I would like to introduce the open source Ritzy web-based rich text editor:
[http://ritzyed.github.io/ritzy/](http://ritzyed.github.io/ritzy/). It is
based on React [1] and SwarmJS [2] and primarily intended for embedding into
applications to support rich text entry with real-time collaboration.
Technically, it works similarly to Google Docs and eschews ContentEditable in
favor of a custom javascript-based editor surface and layout engine [3]. As
far as I know, this is the first open source implementation of this technique.
Please see the project README and source code [4] for more details. Note that
this is pretty new and hasn't seen any real-world testing/usage, so there are
some known bugs [5] and likely lots of unknown ones as well.

Depending on interest, I am considering offering the editor as a software-as-
a-service solution. Because it is intended for real-time collaboration, a
server-side component is (currently) required. While a simple implementation
is part of the open source project, a more complete commercial service could
handle storage, communications, security, availability, and provide a simple
but powerful API for developers. The API would allow interaction with client-
side editors and the data they contain, including real-time server-side push
updates as editor contents change. Please let me know if your company or
startup may be interested in such a service.

    
    
      [1] https://facebook.github.io/react/
      [2] http://swarmjs.github.io/
      [3] http://googledrive.blogspot.ca/2010/05/whats-different-about-new-google-docs.html
      [4] https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy
      [5] https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/issues

~~~
odeke-em
Congrats on the release! Looks good!

------
rocketraman
FYI: GitHub master updated to version 0.1.4, demo ([http://demo-
ritzy.rhcloud.com/](http://demo-ritzy.rhcloud.com/)) updated to the same
version. New DESIGN
([https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/DESIGN.ado...](https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/DESIGN.adoc)),
INSTALLATION
([https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/INSTALLATI...](https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/INSTALLATION.adoc)),
and API
([https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/API.adoc](https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy/blob/master/docs/API.adoc))
docs. Demo has new controls that use the API. A bunch of bug fixes and
improvements esp. around some more complex collaboration stuff e.g. operations
that overlap with remote selections and cursors as one example.

------
rocketraman
A blog post introducing the project: [https://medium.com/@ramangupta/a-new-
rich-text-editor-for-th...](https://medium.com/@ramangupta/a-new-rich-text-
editor-for-the-web-with-real-time-collaboration-710ffdf6ee2c)

